# New Mail hard tire safety



## Craig Allen (Sep 16, 2017)

Can anyone help i.d. the year of this New Mail bicycle?  Pedals, part of the rear fender and brake parts are missing. It may have had a front fender. The forward section of the rear fender is actually part of the frame, similar to the Columbia. 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 Both wheels are 30" dia. There's a #0 stamped on the crank hanger. It still has all of its glorious crustation so I don't know if there is a serial number buried someplace. It weighs about 40 lbs. minus the missing parts. The bracket on the handlebar has a coil spring and appears to be a mount for a bell. Has original red Para rubber tires. It appears as if it was originally painted white as there are no visible signs of the customary black that was so prevalent. Thanks.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 16, 2017)

Looks like about 1890 - very nice.
_Please note: I was off by a couple years (see below replies which identify it correctly)._


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 16, 2017)

Nice Ride, That`s a Cadillac...-----Cowboy


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 16, 2017)

Here's an 1890 ad:


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 16, 2017)

Here's an ad for 1891:


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 16, 2017)

Here's an ad in an 1892 issue:


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 16, 2017)

I think your bike is most likely a '92 Craig.  I need to check what is different for '93 but I'm sure it's a '92. There is a chance it could be earlier but not sure.

Hope these ads help you anyway with some sort of idea.

Bill


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 16, 2017)

$120 was a lot of money back then. It cost to be a BIG BOY in 1892, too...-----Cowboy


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 16, 2017)

Craig - Your New Mail is 1892. This model was produced 1891 and 1892. 1891 has straight front fork. 1892 has curved fork and slightly different frame at fork neck. Cushion and pneumatic tires were both offered. Both years chain is on right side. The 1890 and 1891 Model No. 1 in above ads has chain on left side and was a 30" hard tire safety. I am tracking serial numbers for 1889-1892 New Mail hard tire and cushion/pneumatic tire safeties if any one knows of one. Jeff Kidder

This is an ad for 1891 New Mail No. 2:





This is my 1891 New Mail cushion tire with straight front forks and 30" wheels:






Serial number should be on left side of frame at seat post:






1892 Ad:




1892 Ad:


----------



## Craig Allen (Sep 16, 2017)

Thank you everyone for posting the information. This answers the question.  I found the serial number -it is 11469. Most appreciated.


----------



## oldspoke (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi All
On this model # 2 the drive side is Rt Hand
Did Wm. Reed talk about the switch from left to right side drive in their advertising ? 
Glenn


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 18, 2017)

1893 New Mail:


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 18, 2017)

You see Guys---This is what they had when I was a boy...--------Cowboy


----------

